

Turn Your Web-based Music Player into a Desktop App - kristiandupont
http://kristiandupont.com/blog/2010/04/turn-your-web-based-music-player-into-a-desktop-app/

======
JayNeely
Kristian,

Good idea; your post title alone made me remember Prism, which I haven't used
for anything in forever. For a post more likely to get upvotes on HN, I
recommend making a more how-to style post than just an idea post.

While I know what Prism is, many may not, and even I don't know how you would
accomplish what you're suggesting using Chrome (mentioned in your post), so
linking to information on doing these things would be very helpful.

~~~
kristiandupont
Thank you - those are good points.

Just for the record, Chrome has a "Create shortcut" entry in the document (or
whatever that is) menu. Use it to create an app-shortcut just like a prism
page.

